# rear seats



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Me and my wife just got a BF 750 and we want to ride together what kind of set ups do you guys run ??Whats the most comfortable and whats more safe??

Thanks :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

couple of threads out there for backrests and & boxes w/ seats... do a quick search.


----------

